# TALBOT COUNTY 2022



## big lazer

Time for an update!   Started this 2022 thread, anything going on?  I've yet to see a poult.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Saw a hen and 6-7 poults on poplar trace a couple weekends ago not far from my lease.


----------



## brunofishing

Found a good bit of busted eggs in our hay field. Haven't seen any little ones yet.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Found a nest a month ago, 2 weeks later found hen feathers and eggs gone. Assume a coyoted

Saw 6-8 poults a week or so ago. One of them could fly a little!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Glad to see some Talbot activity.

Good news! 5/8' of rain today in my part of Talbot.


----------



## big lazer

I planted a dove field and need rain.  We got a little but need a soaking.


----------



## big lazer

Summer plots are all dead.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Tried to rain today, only heard thunder. 

Did see 5 12” tall poults with a hen yesterday. ?


----------



## big lazer

These things are really good to go to.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Hate to see this back on our property.


----------



## Crakajak

Thats not good SPD.


----------



## John Calhoun

SPD, It can always get worse. We have been battling neighbors cows getting out for years. At least we could shoot pigs.


----------



## John Calhoun

Did have some poults make it this far


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Chupacabra


----------



## possum235

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Chupacabra


----------



## possum235

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Chupacabra


What is it cant make it out


----------



## Crakajak

I would say a large fox or a small yote.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

I was thinking a mange filled yote.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Looks like either a big 6 or 7, and 4+ yrs old.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Please send him across the road!!?

nice one


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

On the way Mo. With all the cutting they are doing on our property I'm surprised he is still there.


----------



## big lazer

Not many trees left all the way to Butler.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Nothing but young bucks, does and their fawns on my camera so far in Talbot.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Ole tripod......


----------



## antharper

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Ole tripod......


You have any history with him ?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

antharper said:


> You have any history with him ?


 No, first time that anyone in the club has gotten a pic if him.


----------



## antharper

SouthPaw Draw said:


> No, first time that anyone in the club has gotten a pic if him.


He looks mature and I bet he isn’t dumb


----------



## Crakajak

antharper said:


> He looks mature and I bet he isn’t dumb


So does that coon on the feeder


----------



## big lazer

I got no bucks worth sharing this year.  Someone nearby shot all my passed bucks last year.


----------



## big lazer




----------



## BASS1FUN

How long was he? He's got enough rattles should hear him a ways off


----------



## greg j

Come on cold weather!!!!!!!!!  won't have to worry as much when it gets colder.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Nice one.


----------



## big lazer

17 rattlies and button.  5' 7"


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

big lazer said:


> 17 rattlies and button.  5' 7"


----------



## Crakajak

Good luck to everyone tomorrow.
I,m sitting at home with my wrist and elbow from carpel tunnel surgery today.


----------



## John Calhoun

Can you find the rattlesnake in this pic?


----------



## Semi-Pro

big lazer said:


> View attachment 1174383


Those get big around there. I would expect ur name to read more like big liza though.


----------



## big lazer

Out my kitchen window every evening.


----------



## trad bow

John Calhoun said:


> Can you find the rattlesnake in this pic?


Laying on left side of tree


----------



## John Calhoun

The deer set camera off first time. The snake set it off the 2nd time.


----------



## big lazer

Someone do a rain dance please.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Ain't lookin good.... and I planted all my plots on the 24th. And not a drop since then,


----------



## SouthPaw Draw




----------



## awoods

Good luck to the Talbot hunters. Be safe. Looking forward to hearing some hunting reports!


----------



## awoods

Saw spike and 5 pointer sat morning. Nothing sat night. 2 does sun morning. Glad to be back in the woods…only gets better from here!


----------



## greg j

How was everyone's opening day in Talbot?  Our club shot 5 does and one buck.  I had a shot at a doe but passed, hoping a buck was following but it was not to be.  Saw one buck but it was a 4 pointer so it got a pass also.   Will be back in 2 weeks.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

1/4” rain no last night


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

2 nice bucks taken on opening day on our club. No chasing yet, can't do anything but get better going forward. The rut usually peaks out in our area around Nov 15th.


----------



## awoods

3 does and 1 nice 8 pointer down at our club. I did see some activity…2 small bucks sparring, 4 pointer chasing a doe and a spike dogging 2 does. Deer sightings were good, most of our guys saw deer every sit.


----------



## big lazer

I'm not hearing many acorns dropping.  How are y'all doing as far as acorn crop?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

We got a problem....


----------



## possum235

SouthPaw Draw said:


> We got a problem....


Is that on Poplar Trace


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

possum235 said:


> Is that on Poplar Trace


Yep


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

SouthPaw Draw said:


> We got a problem....


Welcome to the club. 

please Keep them on your side of the road


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Since dumping out corn became legal the pigs are spreading.


----------



## Albuds

Hunted our place in northeast corner of Talbot Thursday evening through last night. Three out of five hunts saw nothing. Otherwise saw only two spikes. Acorns seem plentiful. Yesterday morning one of the noisiest I’ve experienced between leaves and acorns falling.
Though the entirety of the five hunts heard only a single rifle shot. Wondering what others in Talbot experienced this weekend.


----------



## greg j

About the same for our club off hawkins road.  Saw a doe and a 3 pointer.  Couldn't get a shot at the doe. Only heard a couple of distant shots.  Acorns EVERYWHERE!


----------



## John Calhoun

We are seeing several small bucks and does. Getting pictures of new bucks almost every week. One of the best acorns crops we have had in years. Scrapes all over. Love is in the air.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Piebald taken off the club this past weekend.


----------



## brunofishing

The rut is in full swing here in Geneva. Past two days they have been chasing all day and all night. Saw lots of bucks we don't have on any of our 20 cameras! As I love to say to my wife "It's the rut I'm going hunting"


----------



## Crakajak

brunofishing said:


> The rut is in full swing here in Geneva. Past two days they have been chasing all day and all night. Saw lots of bucks we don't have on any of our 20 cameras! As I love to say to my wife "It's the rut I'm going hunting"


Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## awoods

My bags are packed! Heading down this evening through Sunday.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Best of luck to everyone this weekend, the cooler temps should have them moving.


----------



## in His sight

We are off Old Talbotton Rd very close to Upson Line. We were covered up in bucks for the three days we were in the woods. They are definitely chasing and moving all day. Funny though, did not see a single doe.  They are in hiding or locked up! Took a great 8pt that we have never seen on any of our cameras. He was an old man, with lots of recent battle scars on his scalp. processor guessed him to be 6.5yo. 200# beast. Was looking for another doe this trip but never saw her, but had plenty of opportunities for another buck.  Good luck this week, should be productive.


----------



## awoods

Had a great weekend!


----------



## Crakajak

awoods said:


> Had a great weekend!


Those are both  excellent  bucks..Congrats to you.Another good year for you on the Hill


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Had unique ground shooting house stole around 12-6 off James Posey Road in Talbot county. Game warden has been notified. Pretty sure it is the only one like it in Talbot county. I am contacting all hunting camps nearby. 

If you seen it on a truck please let me know. 

$200 Rewards for retrieval!!

Thanks


----------



## Crakajak

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Had unique ground shooting house stole around 12-6 off James Posey Road in Talbot county. Game warden has been notified. Pretty sure it is the only one like it in Talbot county. I am contacting all hunting camps nearby.
> 
> If you seen it on a truck please let me know.
> 
> $200 Rewards for retrieval!!
> 
> Thanks


That's not good.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Definately one of a kind. Hope you catch the scumbag!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Get your shootin culvert back Mo?


----------



## HavocLover

I was in the general area Thursday of this past week but didnt see anything out of the ordinary.

I was in a club several years ago in Bama that had a blind out of plastic culvert pipe.. genius idea but that thing was hot during early months and cold during the cool months.


----------



## Huntfish53

Anybody gonna try it one more time this weekend?


----------

